# HELP ---- Droid 2 Global, Cannot boot



## royaletigre (Mar 8, 2012)

I was GB 4.5_629 but then decided to revert back to 4.5_608. After update was complete, the phone had the below message:

D0.11
Err:A5, 70,70,00,1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery ok
ok to program
connect usb

I have tried that on with rsdlite 5.6, with 2.4.29, 2.4.33, 4.5.608, in said order, and each time it gives me the same error. Please help.


----------



## eatatjoe69 (Mar 10, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19555-another-update/page__st__90
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20327-droid-2-global-phone-bricked-need-45629-sbf/


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I would try to boot to recovery (hold x while booting) and doing a factory reset. Where is it stuck at? Splash screen, or looping the bootscreen?


----------

